# GSSP Pier Advice



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

I havent tried the pier yet since it was opened. Thinking about Sunday.

I have light tackel (2-3 6'6"-7' -inshore rods with 12# test, and 1-2 east coast surf rods8-9' w 20#.) I will only bring 1 heavy rod. I will probably bring 3 rods total.

I plan to bring - 2 or 3 gotchas and 2 oz bucktails. Maybe a 1 oz spoon or 2. A set of pomano jigs

A sabiki or 2. Some weighted popping corks

Ive seen reports of these red ribbon net for rod and reel...I guess they work...Are they homemade? Where can you buy?

I guess I will buy some fresh frozen cigars. 1 # of Fresh dead shrimp.

I saw reports of spanish being caught last week...hopefully still there.

Any or all advice will be greatly well recieved!!

I have a pier gaff, but no pier net. If I catch a big king or spanish, I hav no issue with the gaff. So hte question is..is bumming a net for bull red landing generally easy? I hope so...

Any other ideas for tackle / bait.


----------



## onemako (Nov 6, 2007)

I use a sevalon or similar wire leader light as possible 12lb or lighter, and make it 5/8 in opening and then crimp it and keep adding rings until it is about 30 inches long. On the last two rings top and bottom add a one ounce weight on bottom and a swivel on the top. Run a red cloth style or plastic red ribbon through every other ring and staple ends of ribbon to hold it or tie it off with a piece of mono. You can very the diameter on what size lys you are trying to catch. A lot of people use the sabikis and swear by them I guess each to his own. I dont like the net style , but personal opinion.


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

I have a tore up old 1/2" mesh cast net. I know you can "gill" small LY's with it. I wonder If I can use this to make a rod rig for catching bait.


----------



## onemako (Nov 6, 2007)

you sure can, but I seem to have better luck using just the rings. Go ahead and cut all you pieces of wire to start with so they will all be the same length if you decide to make the ring trap set up. Take care


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (10/31/2009)*Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I have a tore up old 1/2" mesh cast net. I know you can "gill" small LY's with it. I wonder If I can use this to make a rod rig for catching bait.





> ...like an old man trying to send back soup in a deli.


Sorry I didn't see your post last week, but maybe this will help for next time.

The 1/2" mesh castnet shouldwork fine for the small LYs (they will be 3"-4" long).

3/8" mesh works for LYs a little smaller (2 1/2"- 3 1/2" long).

Just be sure when you cut the pieces it 'across' the mesh stretch, not 'with' it.

That way when you add weight to the bottom the mesh will open up instead of fold closed.

Pick up a roll of red ribbon at Walmart for$1, add a snap swivelfor the weight and you are in bidnezz.



Hopethis helps!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i dont know about alabama but in florida ribbon rigs are illegal


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *BigBrandon (11/3/2009)*i dont know about alabama but in florida ribbon rigs are illegal


They're OK in Alabama.

In Florida they just got included in the overbroad definition when they outlawed gillnets. The fact that a silly thing like that cannot be fixed just shows how ridiculous and agenda driven the legislative process has become. The watermeloons have no intention of giving back one inch they've gained. Anybody who allies with them for anything is cutting his own throat.


----------

